# can anybody figure out this picture?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i see the caption but its making me mad!!!!!!!


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Department of Water Quality person taking water samples from Utah Lake. He is wearing a suit to protect him from the pollution in the lake.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahtu said:


> Department of Water Quality person taking water samples from Utah Lake. He is wearing a suit to protect him from the pollution in the lake.


Wow, good job....I'm from Wyoming and would have never guessed it. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Two of my favorites...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> One last one...
> if this is inappropriate, tell me to delete it


Yeah, better delete that one Bax.

Thanks


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> One last one...
> if this is inappropriate, tell me to delete it


lmao...tahts nasty..yet funny


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry about the inappropriate one guys.

It was funny to me, but I admit it was questionable.

I will avoid the questionable ones next time


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Sorry about the inappropriate one guys.
> 
> It was funny to me, but I admit it was questionable.
> 
> I will avoid the questionable ones next time


rrrr now your pic about the guy holding the sewng machine infront of the crash is also bugging me... lol they dont make sense but they still make me giggle


----------

